# Safari : Enregistrer la cible sous ?



## Arnault (10 Novembre 2006)

2nde question du jour bonjour,

Je continue mon apprentissage et ma découverte de l'environnement mac par cette question bien ingénue... : Comment peut-on, avec safari, enregistrer un mp3 sur son disque dur en cliquant sur le lien hypertexte pointant vers ce mp3 ? Des que je clique sur le lien, mon plugin quicktime s'emballe et me joue le morceau mais ne me permet pas de le sauvegarder sur mon disque dur (ne possédant pas la version Pro)...

Merci pour votre aide,


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Novembre 2006)

Arnault a dit:


> 2nde question du jour bonjour,
> 
> Je continue mon apprentissage et ma d&#233;couverte de l'environnement mac par cette question bien ing&#233;nue... : Comment peut-on, avec safari, enregistrer un mp3 sur son disque dur en cliquant sur le lien hypertexte pointant vers ce mp3 ? Des que je clique sur le lien, mon plugin quicktime s'emballe et me joue le morceau mais ne me permet pas de le sauvegarder sur mon disque dur (ne poss&#233;dant pas la version Pro)...
> 
> Merci pour votre aide,


Bonjour et bienvenue sur Mac 
C'est simple : il faut faire un clic droit ou CTRL + clic sur le lien et dans le menu contextuel cliquer sur "T&#233;l&#233;charger le fichier li&#233;".


----------



## Arnault (10 Novembre 2006)

Ooohh pourquoi faire compliqué quand on peut faire simple ?? Je suis de plus en plus frappé par la simplicité et l'ergonomie du Mac !
Merciii !


----------



## bpaci (17 Janvier 2008)

Ah ouais c'est sûr ctrl+clic c'est une trouvaille géniale... c'est vach'ment plus simple que de faire un clic-droit sous Windows... Quand je pense que je me fais ch*er à faire travailler mon majeur ! Je me demande ce que j'attend pour passer au Mac !?

(ah oui... ça y est je sais pourquoi je vais rester sous Windows... il faut 2 mains pour faire ctrl+clic et je suis un gros fainéant)


----------



## Zyrol (17 Janvier 2008)

bpaci a dit:


> Ah ouais c'est sûr ctrl+clic c'est une trouvaille géniale... c'est vach'ment plus simple que de faire un clic-droit sous Windows... Quand je pense que je me fais ch*er à faire travailler mon majeur ! Je me demande ce que j'attend pour passer au Mac !?
> 
> (ah oui... ça y est je sais pourquoi je vais rester sous Windows... il faut 2 mains pour faire ctrl+clic et je suis un gros fainéant)





le ctrl-clic est pour les portables avec le trackpad qui ne disposent pas de clic droit.

Pour les machines de bureau, c'est clic-droit comme partout.


----------



## pascalformac (17 Janvier 2008)

et pour les grands paresseux il y a des navigateurs qui ont cette option en menu contextuel quand on pointe un lien web
( la c'est carrément une main et une selection)


----------



## Zyrol (17 Janvier 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> et pour les grands paresseux il y a des navigateurs qui ont cette option en menu contextuel quand on pointe un lien web
> ( la c'est carrément une main et une selection)



bpaci est un troll peut être !!! :mouais:


----------

